# How do you catalog and organize your synth patches?



## fustrun (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey all!

I was wondering how do you sort your synth sounds? every project i have a few synth sounds that i know i would want to come back to in the future .. or some kontakt loop that i really liked, so i take the patch name and instrument and add them to a sheet document and adding tags to them so if i want a certain feeling i can just look them up.

There must be a better way .. maybe some software? that would be amazing, what are your ways?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul_P (Jul 6, 2019)

I found this thread to be very helpful, especially the video in the first post :

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-library-organization-guide.83372/#post-4406483


----------

